# The 3 Puddle-Ducks *PICS*



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I was given 3 young Muscovies! My very first ducks! I named them after the three Puddle-Ducks in Beatrix Potter's stories: Mr. Drake, Jemima, and Rebeccah. Rebeccah is on the left in all pics, and the big one is Mr. Drake.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are fabulous! We're going to be getting some soon. I heard that they are worth their weight in gold due to their bug eating tendencies. And that they're not loud like many ducks.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh I want muscovies so very badly! Someday!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh is that what kind of ducks those are? I saw a giant one in the park and took his picture. My husband didnt know what kind it was either. You got some cute little ducks there. The one we saw in the park... He was alone and looked like his legs were too short. Here is his picture.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes.. my husband is photoshopped in.(no, duck isnt that big!) I don't think I have the original photo of the duck but always wondered what kind of duck this was. This duck looked so different than anything I have ever seen! Are they wild or domesticated ducks or both? I think this is what the male duck of that breed looks like.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That duck has quite a doo going on there! I wonder if he is mixed with something else. 

Nice ducks! They look like they are getting used to your place.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that is not a muscovy duck in that hubby photo, but I could be wrong.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks all! I love my cute little ducks already!
Funny photo! :laugh: It does look like a Moscovy cross. I don't know much about them yet...still learning!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well... I have never seen or known anything about the Moscovy duck. So when I saw that odd one in the park.. I had no idea what it was. Are your ducks tame?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Nope! LOL! They'll let me walk near them, but panic when I lean over to pick them up!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Love scovies! So much cleaner than other ducks-also more hardy! I would say the duck with the funny hair is at least part scovie-did you know that scovies are the only duck that is NOT in the mallard family? but they can cross breed. Fun fact;]
KarmaKee Farm La Manchas
MN


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat~!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww they're so adorable!  Wish I was closer!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I am glad you got some little cute ducks. I know very little about ducks but how awesome that you have a little family on your property now.


----------

